#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  ألف مبرووووووووووك  للعضو المميز الصعيدي

## بنت مصر

*
يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخ العزيز 


الصعيدي

الصعيدي

الصعيدي







بمنحه لقب العضو المميز




تكريما له ولجهوده المبذوله في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 

وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم له بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى له المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر


.*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ههههههههههه
أخى الحبيب الصعيدى
أول ما شفت الموضوع بتاع التهنئة دخلت جرى وكتبت أى حروف وضغطت على إرسال حتى أضمن أن أكون أول من هنأك بعد بسنت
والله إنت تستحق ذلك عن جدارة
أشكرك على كل ما تقدمه لنا من موضوعات جميلة ومن مشاركات واعية 
ومن أهم مميزاتك تدينك وغيرتك على دينك ووطنك 
وثقافتك الواسعة ونظرتك الثاقبة ومشاركاتك الودودة وخفة ظلك
ومن أهم عيوبك إنك صعيدى تايوانى
مزيف يعنى 
وإنت إسكندرانى قلبا وقالبا بس متخفى تحت إسم الصعيدى  ::  
بس يا واد عمى طول ما بتجول على الدردل جردل تبجى بحراوى  :: 
ألف مبروك يا أخى الحبيب

 ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ابن البلد

*ألف مبروك الصعيدي ويارب دايما مميز في حياتك العمليه والعلمية والأسرية 





*

----------


## ديدي

الف الف الف مبروك اخى الصعيدى


 ::  ::  :: 

 ::  ::  :: 

 ::

----------


## ماما زوزو

[frame="7 80"]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الف الف الف الف الف
مليييييييييييييييييييييييييييون
مبرووووووووووووووك
عليك وعلينا ياصعيدى

انت تستاهل كل خير
لانك من الناس ذوى الخلق 
العالى الرفيع 
دائما وابدا نجدك من المميزين والممتازين
وفقك الله دائما وجعلك من المحبوبين
*[/frame]

----------


## سـلـوى

الف مبروووووووووووك يا اخى الفاضل الصعيدى و الى  الامام دائما يا رب   ::   ::   ::  


 ::  ::  :: 

 ::

----------


## nour2005

الف مبروك اخي الفاضل الصعيدي    ::  وان شاء الله بالتوفيق والنجاح الدائمين

----------


## أنفـــــال

طبعاً.. يستحق ان يكون متميزاً..
احسنت يا صعيدي..
موفق دائماً بإذن الله.. جزاك الله على جهدك الحسن خيراً..
و بارك الله ما خطه قلمك...
و بوركت يا صعيدي,,
ياللا خد اتفضل الوردة الحلوة دي.. :: 

مع خالص تقديري لشخصكم الكريم..
أنفال

----------


## م. بسمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقب أنت أهل له أخي الكريم الصعيدي بارك الله فيك..
وفقك الله إلى كل خير..

أختك في الله
بسمة*

----------


## MaTR|X

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف الف مبرووك أخى الحبيب *الصعيدى  * 

انت فعلا تستحق هذا اللقب بجدارة ::  

والى مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله

تحياتى لك

أخوك *MaTR|X*

----------


## lina

الف مبروك اخونا الصعيدي
تمنياتي لك بالمزيد من النجاح والتميز والتألق في حياتك والمحافظة عليه :: 

ملاحظة جانبية: حلوة اوي فكرة العضو المميز  والمشرف المميز والموضوع المميز ,, لقب بيحسسك بتقدير القائمين على المنتدى ويحسسك كمان بالانتماء والاجتهاد في سبيل الحصول على اللقب   ::  فكرة جميلة بجد لزيادة النشاط ورفع الروح المعنوية للمنتدى ,, بسم الله ماشاالله والله اكبر ,, المنتدى مثالي 

سلام
لينا

----------


## sally

الف مبروك يا صعيدي


انت فعلا تستحقها والله 

وكلنا فرحنالك

  



مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## نادر فؤاد

الف مبروك اخى الصعيدى والى الامام دائما انشاء الله
تحياتى اليك يا غالى _________

----------


## حسام عمر

الف الف مبروك اخى الصعيدى المميز دائما



انتا تستحق العضو المميز لانك دائما مميز




 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## boukybouky

ألف مبروك الصعيدي العضو المميز 



تستحقها و الله جزاك الله كل خير وفقك الله 

و افتكرنا بس في الفوازير ههههههههههه

تقبل تحياتي,,

----------


## وردة فلسطين

::  ايه ده كله............. ::  
وانا معيش خبر ليه.......... 

هوا الصعيدي فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :: 

كلكم بتباركولوا عالناشف؟؟؟؟ ::  ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ::  

يعني مفيش تحلية ولا مضياف ::  

مبروك يا صعيدي تستاهل ككل خير ::  
بس تعال وحليني يا راجل

انت صعيدي والصعتيدة اكرم ناس ::

----------


## الصعيدي

*
أخوتي .. أحبتي
   
اسمحوا لي .. أنا مش عارف أقول إيه
مش مصدق إني أستحق كل هذا الحب
اترددت كتير .. أكتب إيه
وإيه الكلمات اللي ممكن تعبر عن مشاعري
تجاه الإطراء والحب اللي غمرتوني بيه
بس عايز أقوللكم .. من قلبي 

أنا عمري ما حسيت إني ليّا فضل على هذا المكان الجميل
أو إني أستحق أي تمييز أو تكريم
   
وإنما باتواجد دايما
بحثا عن كلمة .. أو حكمة .. أو معلومة
يهديها لي إخوتي وإخواتي .. إنتم .. ما حدش غيركم
 
وبالطبع قفشة .. أو نكتة .. والقافية بتحكم

تصدقوا .. أنا أول ما بدأت هذه الكلمات
كنت فاكر إني مش هاقدر أكتب سطر أو سطرين
أشكركم على تكريكم ليّا
  
لقيت نفسي مش عاوز أخلص كلام معاكم
ولكن ما يصحش أطول أكتر من كده
وهاقول لكم ســـــــــــــــــررررر



إني أحبكم جميعا في الله*

----------


## الصعيدي

> وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم له بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
> هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى له المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
> الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى
> 
> مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر


*الغالية بحق
والنجمة المتألقة في سماء المنتدى
بنت مصر
أشكرك وأشكر إدارة المنتدى على هذا التقدير و التكريم
  
وهذا من حسن ظنكم
   
وأرجو أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم
وأعدكم إن شاء الله بمزيد من الاجتهاد في بيتنا الجميل
   
   منتدى أبناء مصر  *

----------


## الصعيدي

> ههههههههههه
> أخى الحبيب الصعيدى
> أول ما شفت الموضوع بتاع التهنئة دخلت جرى وكتبت أى حروف وضغطت على إرسال حتى أضمن أن أكون أول من هنأك بعد بسنت


*أخي الحبيب .. أحمد ناصر
شعور جميل جدا شعور الأرواح المتآلفة
الأرواح جنود مجندة
ما تعارف منها ائتلف
وما تناكر منها اختلف
والحمد لله على أن ألقى في قلوبنا هذا الحب فيه
   
تهنئتك وكلماتك الرقيقة أثرت في كثيرا
وأدخلت السرور على قلبي
فلك كل الشكر
  
ولك كل الحب
   
ودردل عواطف يا بلديات
 
العواطف دي من جلبي يا واد عمي
مش عواطف بنت الجيران
هههههههههه
  

*

----------


## الصعيدي

> *ألف مبروك الصعيدي ويارب دايما مميز في حياتك العمليه والعلمية والأسرية 
> *


*أخي الحبيب .. أبو يوسف .. ابن البلد اسما وفعلا
مش عارف إزاي أشكرك وأشكر أسرة المنتدى على جهدكم الرائع
  
وتعاونكم الجميل في بناء هذا الصرح الشامخ
 منتدى أبناء مصر 
أنا ما تصورتش لما اشتركت هنا إني هاتعلق بالمكان ده وأهله بالشكل ده
ولكن ده حصل بإخلاصكم وإصراركم دائما على الأفضل
وحرصكم على الالتزام والخلق الرفيع
أشكرك من قلبي على تهنئتك الغالية

ومادام صباعك اللي في الصورة ده
هيشاور عليا بالتكريم يبقى ربنا يخليهولنا

وبلاش ياعم تغيره .. ههههههههههه

*

----------


## فاضــل

أما أنا فتهنئتي تستطيع أن تحسها و تستشعرها بعقلك الكبير و إحساسك السامي اللذان يغنياني عن كثير الكلام

تهنئة من القلب إلى القلب , و العقل  .............. فأنت تستحقها ..و أنت أهل لها

 ::

----------


## الصعيدي

> الف الف الف مبروك اخى الصعيدى


*أشكرك جدا يا ديدي على تهنتئك الرقيقة .. وعقبالك
  
*

----------


## الصعيدي

> انت تستاهل كل خير
> لانك من الناس ذوى الخلق 
> العالى الرفيع
> دائما وابدا نجدك من المميزين والممتازين
> وفقك الله دائما وجعلك من المحبوبين


*العزيزة الغالية .. ماما زوزو

من قلبي أقول
إن كان في منتدى أبناء مصر من يستحق التكريم
ومن يستحق أن يكون عضوا مميزا
فإنه ماما زوزو بلا منازع
  

فما لمسنا فيك إلا كل حب .. وإخلاص .. وعطف
ورفعتي راسنا في منتديات العرب
والجماعة مدوخينك في اللعبة بتاعة أيناد
سابتلك البنات تأكليهم وخلعت
اللي عاوز يفطر .. واللي مش عاجبه الأكل
  
ربنا يخليكي لينا
وأشكرك من كل قلبي على التهنئة
   
*

----------


## الصعيدي

> الف مبروك اخي الفاضل الصعيدي وان شاء الله بالتوفيق والنجاح الدائمين


*أشكرك شكرا جزيلا يا أخت نور
  
وبالتوفيق والنجاح لنا جميعا إن شاء الله*

----------


## Tiger Woman

اخى الصعيدى الف الف مبروك و حقيقى انت تستحقها بمواضيعك المتميزة ورودوك المتميزة ايضا
 فيما عدا موضوع الفوازير الطازة بس و على العموم اديك  خدت عقابك و بقيت انت اللى بتحط الاسئلة  :: 

اخى الصعيدى بارك الله فيك واتمنى لك مزيد من النجاح و التألق و التواجد مش فى المنتدى بس فى كل خطوة تخطوها فى الخير ان شاء الله  ::   ::  
  ::

----------


## الصعيدي

> طبعاً.. يستحق ان يكون متميزاً..
> احسنت يا صعيدي..
> موفق دائماً بإذن الله.. جزاك الله على جهدك الحسن خيراً..
> و بارك الله ما خطه قلمك...
> و بوركت يا صعيدي
> مع خالص تقديري لشخصكم الكريم..
> أنفال


*حين نتحدث عن
الجدية .. الصدق .. الالتزام
فإننا نتحدث عن راهبة المحراب
الغالية .. أنفال
بوركت يا أختنا الفاضلة
وبارك الله جهودك في هذا المكان الطيب
   
أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على التهنئة
وتقبلي تحياتي
*

----------


## محمد فاروق

العزيز الصعيدى ... 

احيانا يكون هناك صعوبة فى اختيار المتميز  ... ولكننى امامك وجدت صعوبة فى تجاهل تميزك

وعلى فكرة انا لما بكتب جد .. بكتب كويس ..ههههههههههه

الف مبروك

محمد فاروق

----------


## الصعيدي

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لقب أنت أهل له أخي الكريم الصعيدي بارك الله فيك..
> وفقك الله إلى كل خير..
> 
> أختك في الله
> بسمة*


*كثيرا ما استوقفني هذا الشعار
أم الشهيد بإذن الله
طموح نسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزانك
 
وأمنية نتمنى أن تكون
في قلب كل أم
وكل أب
أختي الفاضلة .. بسمة
جزاك الله خيرا على التهنئة
وبارك الله فيك
   
*

----------


## الصعيدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الف الف مبرووك أخى الحبيب *الصعيدى  * 
> 
> انت فعلا تستحق هذا اللقب بجدارة 
> 
> والى مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله
> 
> تحياتى لك
> 
> أخوك *MaTR|X*


*الحبيب ما تريكس
المتواجد دائما بخفة ظل ولطف يحسه الجميع من أول لحظة

أشكرك على مشاعرك الطيبة نحو أخوك الصعيدي
وبلاش عند في الفوازير الطازة
وياللا شد حيلك عشان تحط الأسئلة

*

----------


## الصعيدي

> الف مبروووووووووووك يا اخى الفاضل الصعيدى و الى  الامام دائما يا رب


*الأخت الفاضلة .. عسولة
أشكرك من قلبي على التهنئة
وجزاك الله خيرا
   
*

----------


## الصعيدي

> الف مبروك يا صعيدي
> انت فعلا تستحقها والله
> وكلنا فرحنالك


*جزاك الله خيرا أختي الكريمة سالي على تهنئتك
وعقبالك إن شاء الله
   
*

----------


## الصعيدي

> الف مبروك اخى الصعيدى والى الامام دائما انشاء الله
> تحياتى اليك يا غالى _________


*ولك أطيب التحيات أخي الحبيب
ومرحبا بك في المنتدى
بس معقول لا يوجد شيء اسمه الوفاء .. ؟؟
طب فكر تاني كده
لك كل الحب
  *

----------


## الصعيدي

> ألف مبروك الصعيدي العضو المميز 
> تستحقها و الله جزاك الله كل خير وفقك الله 
> و افتكرنا بس في الفوازير ههههههههههه
> تقبل تحياتي


*الغالية بوكي بوكي
أشكرك كل الشكر على تهنئتك
   
وشدي حيلك في الفوازير الطازة
أحسن فيه عناصر مريبة بدأت تخش في المسابقة
  *

----------


## الصعيدي

> الف الف مبروك اخى الصعيدى المميز دائما
> انتا تستحق العضو المميز لانك دائما مميز


*وأنت بحق أخي حسام من أحب الأعضاء إلى قلبي

أقدر لك جهودك في المنتدى

وجزاك الله خيرا على تهنئتك
   
*

----------


## الصعيدي

> أما أنا فتهنئتي تستطيع أن تحسها و تستشعرها بعقلك الكبير و إحساسك السامي اللذان يغنياني عن كثير الكلام
> تهنئة من القلب إلى القلب , و العقل  .............. فأنت تستحقها ..و أنت أهل لها


*الأخ الحبيب فاضل
الفاضل في كلماته
الفاضل في معانيه
  
الفاضل في مشاعره
الفاضل حتى في تهنئته
الرقيقة .. العاقلة
   
أهو ده اللي كان فاضل
  
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب .. الفاضل*

----------


## الصعيدي

> مبروك يا صعيدي تستاهل ككل خير
> بس تعال وحليني يا راجل
> انت صعيدي والصعايدة اكرم ناس


*أشكرك شكرك جزيلا يا وردة فلسطين على تهنئتك الجميلة
وياريت نقدر نروح فلسطين
  
والواحد يحلي الشعب الفلسطيني كله
مش بس وردة فلسطين

هو فيه أحلى من الكنافة النابلسية ؟؟
أعاد الله فلسطين للمسلمين
وحما أهلها من كيد اليهود المجرمين
 *

----------


## الصعيدي

> اخى الصعيدى بارك الله فيك واتمنى لك مزيد من النجاح و التألق و التواجد مش فى المنتدى بس فى كل خطوة تخطوها فى الخير ان شاء الله


*ولك كل الشكر أختي تايجر وومان
   
وانت والله أهل للتكريم
ولرفع القبعة
  
بس حرمتينا من موضوعاتك المتميزة
إن شاء الله يكون المانع خير
وألف شكر على التهنئة
  *

----------


## الصعيدي

> العزيز الصعيدى ... 
> احيانا يكون هناك صعوبة فى اختيار المتميز  ... ولكننى امامك وجدت صعوبة فى تجاهل تميزك
> وعلى فكرة انا لما بكتب جد .. بكتب كويس ..ههههههههههه
> الف مبروك
> محمد فاروق


*الحبيب محمد فاروق .. واحشني جدا
وسعيد بتهنئتك أشد السعادة
وسعيد أكتر باختيارك ليا
  
مع إني شايف أعضاء كتير أفضل مني
  
بس تقديرك ليا أسعدني جدا
 
بس حكاية إنك بتكتب كويس   
دي بقى فيها نظر  
  
(دي تبع فك الكشيرة)
هههههههههههه*

----------


## amr emam

الف  الف مبروك  للاخ  الصعيدى  

خالص تحياتى 


بحر

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا جاية متأخرة طبعا كعادتى  
الف مبروك اخى الصعيدى
انت تستحق اكثر من التميز
فانت تنير المنتدى بردودك ومواضيعك الرائعة
والتى تفيدنا بكل كلمة فيها
اثقل الله ميزان حسناتك اخى الكريم وجزاك كل خير*

----------


## الصعيدي

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *انا جاية متأخرة طبعا كعادتى * 
> *الف مبروك اخى الصعيدى*
> *انت تستحق اكثر من التميز*
> *فانت تنير المنتدى بردودك ومواضيعك الرائعة*
> *والتى تفيدنا بكل كلمة فيها*
> *اثقل الله ميزان حسناتك اخى الكريم وجزاك كل خير*


*الغالية بحق .. والحاضرة دائما .. بسمة أمل*
*  * 
*جزاك الله خيرا على كلماتك الطيبة*
*وتهنئتك الرقيقة*
*  * 
*وبارك الله جهدك على صفحات المنتدى*
*وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك*
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## دموع قلبي

ألف ألف ألف ألف مبروك للعضو المميز (( الصعيدي))  ::  ..

ويارب دايما تكون ايامك كلها نجاح وسعادة ..

وسوري لإنها جاية متاخرة جدا ::   ..



 ::  




أختك الصغيرة :

.,., دموع قلبـــــ ::h::  ـــــي .,.,

----------


## سمسمة

واخر من آتى هو انا ::mazika2:: 

ازايك ياصعيدى عامل ايه الف الف مبروك على التميز اللى انت بجد تستحقه عن جدارة لانك من الاعضاء المميزين جدا والمبدعين كمان

فالف مبروك لك وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دايما 

 :f2:

----------


## Abdou Basha

إنت فعلا عضو مميز يا صعيدي  ...  ::  
ألف مبروك

----------


## الصاعق

أخي الحبيب الصعيدي
والله انت مكنتش مستني الميدالية عشان تكون عضو مميز وده باعتراف كل أعضاء المنتدى 
لقب يتسحتقك ويتشرف بكونه تحت أسمك 
(( ده رأيي من أيام الفرسان يا باشا ))
أحمد

----------


## الصعيدي

> الف  الف مبروك  للاخ  الصعيدى  
> 
> خالص تحياتى 
> 
> 
> بحر


*أخي الحبيب .. الاسكندراني المجدع
بحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
أشـكرك من قلبي على تهنئتك الغالية
وطبعا احنا اســــكندرانية زي بعض
وانت عارف إن الموضوع ده مش حاف كده
   
أقلها دور عصير جرجير باللبن عند مكة
عارف عصير مكة وللا تحب اعزمك عنده على حسابك

*

----------


## الصعيدي

> ألف ألف ألف ألف مبروك للعضو المميز (( الصعيدي))  ..
> 
> ويارب دايما تكون ايامك كلها نجاح وسعادة ..
> 
> وسوري لإنها جاية متاخرة جدا  ..
> 
> 
> 
>  
> ...


*الأخت الفاضلة .. دموع قلبي
  
جزاك الله كل خير على تهنئتك الرقيقة

وأدعو الله لك دائما بكل نجاح وتوفيق
 *

----------


## الصعيدي

> واخر من آتى هو انا
> 
> ازايك ياصعيدى عامل ايه الف الف مبروك على التميز اللى انت بجد تستحقه عن جدارة لانك من الاعضاء المميزين جدا والمبدعين كمان
> 
> فالف مبروك لك وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دايما


*الأخت الغالية
ســـــــــمســـــــــة
   
بالطبع انتي موجودة دايما
والشاي والساقع وكل مافي القاعة يشهد بذلك
   
أشكرك كل الشكر على تهنئتك الغالية

وأقدر جهدك الرائع على صفحات المنتدى
وأدعو الله لك بكل خير
 *

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

أخي الكريم الصعيدي 

ألف مبروك على هذا التقدير الرائع لمجهودك الكبير 
أتمنالك دوام التوفيق إلى مزيد من الابداع والكتابات القيمة

----------


## الصعيدي

> إنت فعلا عضو مميز يا صعيدي  ...  
> ألف مبروك


*أخي الحبيب .. عبدو باشا
   
أشكرك كل الشكر على تهنئتك الغالية
وأنت بحق أهل للتميز والتكريم
   
وتقبل خالص ودي وتحياتي

*

----------


## الصعيدي

> أخي الحبيب الصعيدي
> والله انت مكنتش مستني الميدالية عشان تكون عضو مميز وده باعتراف كل أعضاء المنتدى 
> لقب يتسحتقك ويتشرف بكونه تحت أسمك 
> (( ده رأيي من أيام الفرسان يا باشا ))
> أحمد


*حبيبي الغالي .. الصاعق
الفارس الأبيض .. وللا ياترى كان لونك إيه ؟؟   
   
فكرتني والله بالأيام الجميلة
أيام الفرسان .. والحرب السلمية
 
وهزمنا فريق سلاحف النينجا التاني ده بالضربة القاضية
   
الموضوع ده كان فعلا من الموضوعات الجميلة
واللي قربتني منكم جدا .. وكان فيها تفاعل غير عادي
   
تهنئتك لها قيمة غالية جدا عندي
لإنها من مشرف متميز .. وأكثر من رائع
 
ويكفي إني أشوف اسمك على أي موضوع
عشان أدخل اقراه على طول
وفعلا بدون مبالغة موضوعاتك ومشاركتك
قيمة كبيرة ومكسب كبير للمنتدى
   
أشكرك كل الشكر على تهنئتك
وجزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## الصعيدي

> أخي الكريم الصعيدي 
> 
> ألف مبروك على هذا التقدير الرائع لمجهودك الكبير 
> أتمنالك دوام التوفيق إلى مزيد من الابداع والكتابات القيمة


*أشكرك يا ولاء شكر جزيلا على التهنئة الكريمة
   
وأتمنى لك كل التوفيق والنجاح*

----------


## بحر الإسكندرية

*معلش على التأخير   

ألف مبروووووووووووووك يا الصعيدي 

و بجد تستحقها بجدارة 

و ان شاء الله دايما متقدم إلى الأمام في حياتك و شغلك 

  مبروووووووووووووووووووك   

*

----------


## الصعيدي

> *معلش على التأخير   
> 
> ألف مبروووووووووووووك يا الصعيدي 
> 
> و بجد تستحقها بجدارة 
> 
> و ان شاء الله دايما متقدم إلى الأمام في حياتك و شغلك 
> 
>   مبروووووووووووووووووووك   
> ...


*بحر اسكندرية
الحبيب الغالي
   
ما تأخرتش ولا حاجة
أنا عارف مشاكل المواصلات
   
والبحر انت عارف زحمة اليومين دول
ألف شكر على التهنئة
وتقبل تحياتي
   
*

----------


## أسد

معلش على التأخير  

ألف مبروووووووووووووك يا الصعيدي 

و بحق تستحقها بجدارة 

ودوما في المقدمة ونتمني لك مزيدا من التألق أيها الحبيب

----------

